# Mister Heads??



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

I just moved into a house that has a full sprinkler system in the main yard, but the 32" area that is circled in the picture below has no sprinkler coverage. I am looking to have the 1" PVC ran under the sidewalk by a professional and I would take it from there. My question is what type of sprinkler heads would you all recommend to get and would I be able to stick them on a particular zone or would they need to be separated to a new zone?


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@cousineau18 do you have a head in the corner above the walk? If so, you might be able to just replace the 90° spray nozzle with a 180° nozzle to cover that small area.


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

Spammage said:


> @cousineau18 do you have a head in the corner above the walk? If so, you might be able to just replace the 90° spray nozzle with a 180° nozzle to cover that small area.


I do have e sprinkler heads right next to the sidewalk and the builder recommended that I should have the heads that are spraying the main yard, just spray that area....but i dont feel like watering a sidewalk. Which is why I am asking what type of heads would be best to cover this small area.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

cousineau18 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @cousineau18 do you have a head in the corner above the walk? If so, you might be able to just replace the 90° spray nozzle with a 180° nozzle to cover that small area.
> ...


Well, are you only having to water the area circled, or do you have to water that strip for 15', 20', 30', etc? End strip sprays will be best if the area is 12-15' long - just put one at each end. If it's longer or shorter, you may find that there aren't many options for you. You could use subsurface drip irrigation for the area.


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

Water the strip that goes for about 60 feet on the right, and to the left of the driveway its only 20'. And that was my fear is I may just have to suck the egg and keep manual watering with a hose twice a week for 10 minutes. Just thought I'd ask and see what people are doing that are in my shoes.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@cousineau18 the Hunter strip nozzles are great with good, even coverage, but they are designed to spray 60" in width. I know spraying the sidewalk isn't ideal, but most of the "wasted" water would run back into the soil anyway. The subsurface drip irrigation would be great, but would require significant work and damage to the existing turf.


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

Spammage said:


> @cousineau18 the Hunter strip nozzles are great with good, even coverage, but they are designed to spray 60" in width. I know spraying the sidewalk isn't ideal, but most of the "wasted" water would run back into the soil anyway. The subsurface drip irrigation would be great, but would require significant work and damage to the existing turf.


Tracking, thank you for taking the time to explain the different options. I may just end up using the current sprinklers and changing them from 90 degree to the 180 and just dealing with power washing the driver to remove the water build up that occurs with watering concrete on a weekly basis


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can mount a hunter 30psi head with side strips and the reduce it to 4ft by 12ft. You will need at least two. One in the corner and one 12 ft away spraying the corner (head to head coverage). You can place more than 2 to cover the 60ft you have.


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

g-man said:


> You can mount a hunter 30psi head with side strips and the reduce it to 4ft by 12ft. You will need at least two. One in the corner and one 12 ft away spraying the corner (head to head coverage). You can place more than 2 to cover the 60ft you have.


You are spot on, just researched these, and this is the nozzle I need. Do they attach to a regular Hunter rotary base?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. I used them in my strip.


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

g-man said:


> You can mount a hunter 30psi head with side strips and the reduce it to 4ft by 12ft. You will need at least two. One in the corner and one 12 ft away spraying the corner (head to head coverage). You can place more than 2 to cover the 60ft you have.


Does this look about right?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, but that's the middle one. You want the left or right type for the corners.


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

g-man said:


> Yes, but that's the middle one. You want the left or right type for the corners.


Great, thanks a lot G-man


----------

